# Tickwomp's 200 (FINALLY)



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn it took me forever to get everything in...man i been meaning to take pics for the last 3 damn weeks but nooo...after i wash it rains...after i wax it rains..but i got it done finally  about a month's worth of work. Warning on dial-up, there's 8 pics, kinda big


































































I'll get a few more when its dark (lights and all that)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

CLEAN RIDE!  ive never seen projectors look so good on a car... are u planning on getting stealth corners? i think clear or amber corners would give the car a better contrast than being all black... and it also goes with the amber signals in the rear. i like ur interior a lot and the 98 grille


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

thx. yea, definitely the full ambers. as soon as liuspeed can get em


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking nice..


black b14's are taking over the board..


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

That 98 grill really looks great on a black car...makes me wish my car was black!


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks real clean, very nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man, get some corners, the stock ones take away from the beauty. Other than that, I'm envious.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *CLEAN RIDE!  ive never seen projectors look so good on a car... are u planning on getting stealth corners? i think clear or amber corners would give the car a better contrast than being all black... and it also goes with the amber signals in the rear. i like ur interior a lot and the 98 grille *


Look almost the same as mine...


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Oh...nice car Tickwomp
Looking excellent, is that lowered?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

thx. heh nope, just regular height...dont' want to worry everytime i go up a hill or something...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice and clean!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride tickwomp.

fyi.. gen 2 stealth corners might be out soon so u might want to look into that.

ambers are kinda hard for me to get right now so just keep waiting.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

what exactly are stealth corners? ive heard of em but iunno what they look like.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

the stealth corners are basically corners with black housing...they would flow very nicely with your black projectors.. matt's car @ http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/anderson/ will give u a good example of what the combo wud look like..and i think The Gimp has black crystal clears & black halos on his black 200


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

that is a tight car, what kind of exhaust is that? i love the interior especially that little clock, cause i have the exact same one, great job


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

HLBulldog said:


> *that is a tight car, what kind of exhaust is that? i love the interior especially that little clock, cause i have the exact same one, great job *


Pacesetter Monza Catback. only like 200 bucks, i painted the piping with that duplicolor high heat stuff...1200 degree crap that protects against rust, salt, etc.


----------

